# Tapping sound from rear of car?



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey folks,

My Altima is making a tapping sound at the rear of the car. It only happens when the car is moving, and it sounds like someone is tapping on a metal component. The sound is definitely coming from the rear, and it sounds like it is coming from the right side though I could be mistaken on that.

My dealer thought it was the shocks and replaced them. Now I have no more rear clunking (yay!), but I still have this tapping sound. 

Has anyone experienced a similar sound in their Altimas? Any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Afty said:


> *Has anyone experienced a similar sound in their Altimas? Any ideas what might be going on? *


Hmm... can't say that I have, Afty.
As far as ideas, this is _one_ 
instance where
I don't have a clue...


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks anyway Altyholic. 

I think I'm going to search the back seat and the trunk this weekend and see if I can find any loose stuff back there. That tapping sound is driving me nuts!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

That's one for the records, Afty...
I don't think anyone else has
experienced that. 

If you find the culprit, please share...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

It could be the gas tank. Is this noise constant, or is intermitent? If it happens at certain times, check to see how full your gas tank is at the time when you do and don't hear it. Slurp has the TSB on this issue.


----------



## dadster (Nov 4, 2002)

I hear that sound every time a passenger leaves the seatbelt twisted. The metal buckle taps on the plastic on the door pillar. Until you untwist the seatbelt, you will hear the noise!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

I think you need to let that person out of your trunk...


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I think you need to let that person out of your trunk...  *


He should have known not to mess with Afty...


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *It could be the gas tank. Is this noise constant, or is intermitent? If it happens at certain times, check to see how full your gas tank is at the time when you do and don't hear it. Slurp has the TSB on this issue. *


Doesn't really sound like the gas tank IMO. The noise happens only when you're driving, and happens more often when you drive over bumps. Haven't noticed any difference when the gas tank is full vs. when it is empty. It sounds like a rock has been thrown up in the wheel well, but it's too consistent and happens even on clean roads.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

dadster said:


> *I hear that sound every time a passenger leaves the seatbelt twisted. The metal buckle taps on the plastic on the door pillar. Until you untwist the seatbelt, you will hear the noise! *


Thanks for the tip, I'll check on that. I don't think that's the problem, but you never know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

*wazzzzuuuupppp*

hey

i had the same problem a couple months ago i over filled my trunck with suitcases and i popped of a lillte clip in the trunk that was holding the 2 spings for the trunk together and keeps them from vibrating when you go over a bump. look in your trunk for 2 thin black bars going from side to side connected to the hindges for the trunk and check out the little clip that should be holding them together

hope that helps


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Daniel. I'll check for that clip in the trunk.

BTW, it's definitely not the seatbelt in the back seat. I checked, and all mine are untwisted, but I still hear the noise.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

It started on my car 2 days ago and I FOUND it !!
Check the trunk lid springs\torsion bars.
There is a plastic clip thingie that holds the two bars apart.
Mine had gotten knocked loose when I put some boxes in the trunk.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

When I had my rear shocks replaced the tech snapped one of the bolts and put a replacement in and it was too long . I got a clicking sound and took it back and he cut the bolt off.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

YES!!!!! the same thing has happened to me as well. I live in Boston and it has snowed alot. With all the loose debrie from the street(plows chew up) I thought a rock or pebble got into the back wheel well and was bouncing around. It was worse when I hit a bump. I had to turn the radio up because it was getting on my nerves. It also sounded as if there was a loose screw. I then deceided to check the tires-no luck. I took my car in for a car wash and the noise disappeared. So chances are, it is a rock bouncing around. I agree, it is very very very annoying.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

see Afty..we both live in boston...you know how bad the roads are chewed up. Plus i work in Brockton and these roads are by far the worst in any city. Im sure its just the chewed up roads causing this prob. Also if u can't seem to fix prob. The city has agreed to pay for anything that breaks in ur car associated with pot holes. Tell the city you hit a major pot hole, tell em where it was and they say they will pay. You can get the number to call, if you go on 93 N. Hanging on one of the overpasses is a sign.


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

I've had the same thing... figured out what it is. In the trunk there are two rods that run between the hinges for the trunk lid. They are connected by a plastic clip in the center. Mine came apart and make a horrible metallic rattling sound kinda like someone was beating my car with a metal rod. Anyhow .. clipped them back together and haven't had a problem since.


----------

